# Another new guy



## FUN4ME (May 1, 2012)

Hi everyone.
My name is Erich and I live in Southern California.
I have been lurking for a while and thought I should introduce myself.
There is lots of great info here and I will have questions.
I have been decorating for 3 years now and you know how it goes, bigger and better next year.
I thought this would be a good time to get started for this year.
Any way great site glad I found it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, FUN


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the forum FUN4ME! Cute name...in that Halloween is fun4you? Well, it is fun for all of us too! I hope your haunt/yard is the best this year that it's ever been. Plenty of great ideas to "borrow" from here!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CenCalHaunt (May 12, 2012)

Good to meet you, this place is by far the best Halloween forum. I'm in Central CA, always glad to help


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ahhh fresh meat!!!!

Welcome!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Fellow Californian.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Erich


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome! 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome to the Haunt!


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome Troll wizard


----------



## FUN4ME (May 1, 2012)

thanks for the welcomes 
@Pumpkin5, FUN4ME was my first screen name and it fits for everything I do online


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------

